# Bombs away!!



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

The theme this week is FOG pipers! Do you feel safe? Have you crossed Dran? Only time will tell!
9500110403569198252952
9505510403569198252962

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Dran said:


> The theme this week is FOG pipers! Do you feel safe? Have you crossed Dran? Only time will tell!
> 9500110403569198252952
> 9505510403569198252962
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I feel safe because I don't smoke a pipe.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Pretty sure I haven’t crossed Dran so I am okay. I can tell that one is first class, the other is a flat rate priority box. By any chance, does one rhyme with viper and the other with shoes on fasta lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Bigjohn said:


> Pretty sure I haven't crossed Dran so I am okay. I can tell that one is first class, the other is a flat rate priority box. By any chance, does one rhyme with viper and the other with shoes on fasta lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish!! But despite multiple assaults from him... I haven't aquired his coordinates! Hes a stealth bomber.... But crossing me is only 1 criteria!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't think I've crossed you. We have collaborated though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Someone’s gettin a whoopin!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Get em dran!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

op:


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Dran said:


> The theme this week is FOG pipers! Do you feel safe? Have you crossed Dran? Only time will tell!
> 9500110403569198252952
> 9505510403569198252962
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 Yawn
I am safe I am not a FOG, nor am I a piper


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

kacey said:


> Yawn
> I am safe I am not a FOG, nor am I a piper


I dont pick on Superpowers!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I just travel all the time, best way to dodge attacks  


"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> I just travel all the time, best way to dodge attacks
> 
> "LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


That would not save ya. 
Te fact that not many have your address saves you


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Someone's gettin a whoopin!


I'm gonna' tell mamma....


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

kacey said:


> That would not save ya.
> Te fact that not many have your address saves you


Hmmm...

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Pretty sure he smokes cigars too, so don't think you're safe just because you don't puff on pipes.

On the other hand, you might be getting a piping starter kit so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nah, this is a FOG piper attack run!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Gotta Luv the Puffers around here!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

FOG?? I should know this but I'm not sure what it stands for. Any help? :noidea: 

Thanks


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mark in wi said:


> FOG?? I should know this but I'm not sure what it stands for. Any help? :noidea:
> 
> Thanks


Effing old guy

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

ebnash said:


> Pretty sure he smokes cigars too, so don't think you're safe just because you don't puff on pipes.
> 
> On the other hand, you might be getting a piping starter kit so it really doesn't matter.


My wife has said that I don't need anymore bad habits.
So Pipe smoking is not on my list of things to take up today. 
>


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

What’s FOG? Edit read rest of post lol.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

kacey said:


> My wife has said that I don't need anymore bad habits.
> So Pipe smoking is not on my list of things to take up today.
> >


We make plans and GOD smiles.

...and Dran is always looking to corrupt others


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Dran said:


> Nah, this is a FOG piper attack run!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


So you're over in the cigar bomb section drumming up fear? Gotta love it.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

ebnash said:


> We make plans and GOD smiles.
> 
> ...and Dran is always looking to corrupt others


If you want to make God laugh, show him your plans.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks like FoG #2 will remain a mystery, but heres a clue.... They live so far off the beaten path, that a first class package went twice as far, and beat it to its destination!! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Confirmed impact! Now... We wait!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------

